# 13ft 8nbait blank



## Drumboy

Looks like I can't get a hold of a SU 1569. Any other suggestions..? Heard good things about wheels and reels blanks and also good things about the daiwa ballistics just wondering what you guys thought.... Since I can't find a rainshadow anymore
thnx


----------



## ffemtreed

The wheels on reels blanks seem really heavy to me. If money isn't an issue look at the Lami GSB 150 2MH 

Also the new line of rainshadow's are out named the SUR series. They have SUR1569 which from just looking at the specs is a beefed up version of the original SU1569


----------



## Shooter

There are lots of folks down where you live that have the WheelsReels rods and also ya might want to get in touch with Tommy Farmer and check out the AFAW rods, I know both are top shelf and ya can't go wrong.


----------



## Dixie719

Cts


----------



## Ryan Y

Its wheels reels incorporated, not reels on wheels. THey make several 13 foot blanks that could suit your needs.

Check your pms. I might have something for you here locally.


----------



## basstardo

ffemtreed said:


> Also the new line of rainshadow's are out named the SUR series. They have SUR1569 which from just looking at the specs is a beefed up version of the original SU1569


It's beefed up alright. Very very heavy compared to the old SU series. Since I can't find anotehr 1569 I'm thinking about one of the lighter Wheels Reels offerings. A 7 dust or Nitro.


----------



## Furball

I have a Daiwa Ballistic 40 blank that I intend to build a conventional on in a couple of days. It feels like it will make a really nice rod. I think it will be substantially more powerful than my SU 1569. I am curious to how the 40 compares to the CTS blank. Tom


----------



## drumrun

I just got a Fusion and all I can say is SWEET. Have not beached a fish of size yet, but the thing will flat out smoke 8Nbait!!! Its a Wheels Reels blank.


----------



## wayne fowlkes

I have 20 of the old SUR 1569 blanks. I have all of the new blanks that rain shadow makes about 2500.00 worth. I bought them just to have for show & tell. the only thing that changed on the new 1569 is they added a fiber glass scrim to the blank to make it more durable & increased the tip size. if you still want the old SUR 1569 the new blank number is SUR1567F the rod is rated 5 -10 oz & 20-50 lb line it still takes a 24 reel seat & it is 13 ft long. I have been building custom rods for 54 years & I have seen a lot of changes in this industry most for the better. if any one wants to see any of these blanks now is the time to do that. fishing is almost at a stand still & the only thing I am working on at this time are Christmas presents. if you decide to come by be sure to call me first.(757) 481 4107 I will be willing to show you any of the blanks but remember all I can do is show you the one's I have. if you want one or two I will have to order them for you. the blanks will have to be paid for in advance & you can pay me for the shipping when you pick up your blank. you may want me to build it for you or you may not but what every you want I will try to accommodate you the best I can. hope to see you soon
Best Regards Wayne ( Wayne's Custom Tackle INC.)


----------



## ffemtreed

I was just looking on Bastons website and they claim that the new SUR1567F weighs more than the new SUR1569F???? why is that? maybe a misprint?

The weight of these new blanks is really what is turning me off to them. The old blanks where between 12oz and 13oz, now these new blanks are 17oz pushing 18oz, that's a huge increase when you look at percentages. 




wayne fowlkes said:


> I have 20 of the old SUR 1569 blanks. I have all of the new blanks that rain shadow makes about 2500.00 worth. I bought them just to have for show & tell. the only thing that changed on the new 1569 is they added a fiber glass scrim to the blank to make it more durable & increased the tip size. if you still want the old SUR 1569 the new blank number is SUR1567F the rod is rated 5 -10 oz & 20-50 lb line it still takes a 24 reel seat & it is 13 ft long. I have been building custom rods for 54 years & I have seen a lot of changes in this industry most for the better. if any one wants to see any of these blanks now is the time to do that. fishing is almost at a stand still & the only thing I am working on at this time are Christmas presents. if you decide to come by be sure to call me first.(757) 481 4107 I will be willing to show you any of the blanks but remember all I can do is show you the one's I have. if you want one or two I will have to order them for you. the blanks will have to be paid for in advance & you can pay me for the shipping when you pick up your blank. you may want me to build it for you or you may not but what every you want I will try to accommodate you the best I can. hope to see you soon
> Best Regards Wayne ( Wayne's Custom Tackle INC.)


----------



## Mark G

ffemtreed said:


> I was just looking on Bastons website and they claim that the new SUR1567F weighs more than the new SUR1569F???? why is that? maybe a misprint?
> 
> The weight of these new blanks is really what is turning me off to them. The old blanks where between 12oz and 13oz, now these new blanks are 17oz pushing 18oz, that's a huge increase when you look at percentages.


Still light compared to many blanks in the 13' heaver class- many are in the 20-22 oz range.

SInce your after a 1569 I assume you want a blank of 2 equal length sections, and not one with a 9 foot tip section.

In the WRI rods that would be a nitro or 7 dust, I believe AFAW are also 2 equal sections.

The new CTS heaver is rated 8-12, and the blank weighs in right at 16 oz, and is also 2 equal sections.

If your interested in the CTS, you can send me a pm, I have a couple of spare blanks.


----------



## ffemtreed

I am not really looking to buy a new rod right now, unless a really good deal comes along. Maybe after xmas I will be in the market full swing. 

Right now I am just looking for something I think I will like. The CTS rods seem nice but they are a little pricey for me compared to the rainshadow blanks. 

The 50/50 or 60/40 split is what I am after, That 9ft tip on the 1509 is a pain to transport and store. 

I have thrown some of the AFAW rods like the beach and big beach and I hated those rods. I felt like a big cantilever with a telephone pole casting those rods. I am sure for the abosolute power casters they may be good, but for me not so much.






Surf Cat said:


> Still light compared to many blanks in the 13' heaver class- many are in the 20-22 oz range.
> 
> SInce your after a 1569 I assume you want a blank of 2 equal length sections, and not one with a 9 foot tip section.
> 
> In the WRI rods that would be a nitro or 7 dust, I believe AFAW are also 2 equal sections.
> 
> The new CTS heaver is rated 8-12, and the blank weighs in right at 16 oz, and is also 2 equal sections.
> 
> If your interested in the CTS, you can send me a pm, I have a couple of spare blanks.


----------



## wayne fowlkes

As I said before I have all of the surf blanks that Rain Shadow makes I did this so I would not be doing this seeing is be leaving. I can put a 1569 blank in one of your hands & the new one in the other & I will be willing to bet you that you can not tell the difference. I am not out to sell you anything all I am trying to do is simplify things by letting you make the decision on what you really want. I have the CTS blanks here as well. the fish sticks for you version & the original version from Don (Mccoy CTS ). I have thrown all of these blanks & I like all of them. I have casted farther with the CTS blanks but if you are looking for a rod to get the job done & not spend a ton of money then the 1569 blank is the answer. I hope to have all of these blanks built over the winter so when some one wants to know how they throw I can run them down to the ocean front & let them throw any & all of them so they can see what blanks suits them best. I have built rods for customers & the reason they want a new rod is there buddy got a new stick & they just have to have what he has. this is not the way it should be you need to throw the different blanks in order to see which one fits. I hope that I have helped in some way. remember if you decide to come by be sure to call first.
Best Regards Wayne


----------



## fish bucket

looking for a 3-5 or 6-8 cts blank in orange
anyone?


----------



## Tommy

ffemtreed,

If you found the Beach and Big Beach to be a bit too powerful and stiff then you probably would not be happy with a Fusion either. The Fusion has a stiffer tip and would probably feel even more like a telephone pole than the Beach. A Wheels Reels Seven Dust or even a lami 1502 may fit the bill if you can't put your hands on a 1569. 

Hope this helps,

Tommy


----------



## Furball

I really like my AFAW beach rod. It casts very, very far. I found it to one
of the easier rods to cast. Tom


----------



## fish bucket

surf cat,pm sent


----------



## Furball

I felt I should elaborate on my earlier post. (I had a cat on my lap and I could only type on one hand.). 

FFemtreed, with all respect, if you had trouble casting the AFAW you may many of these heaver blanks to be challenging. It takes a fair amount of power -- best achieved thorough casting technique instead of brute force -- to cast 8 and bait 90 yards plus under surf fishing conditions. (If you did not have trouble casting it but did not like the feel or weight of the AFAW -- please disregard this comment.)

I build rods as a hobby and I suffer from terminal tacklelitis. Consequently, I have a number of heavers (Allstar 1509, RS 1569, AFAW Beach, and Daiwa Ballistic 35). As I mentioned, I also have Daiwa 40 in the works and will likely buy a CTS. . I've also cast the WRI Inferno prototype, the RS 1509, and a friend's loomis (which had been extensively modified by Bob Eakes into a prototype of Lami 1502). 

All of these rods take some force/technique to really perform. I actually find the AFAW one of the easier ones to cast. AFAW has a unique action to it (softness combined with amazing power). It is a little heavier than some of the other heavers but it is easy to hold because the tip gives with the wave action. 

That at least, is my experience with the AFAW beach. I have not tried the newer models of the WRI rods. I bet they really perform but using a rod with a 9 foot tip is too much trouble give my current vehicle and there are really good alternatives with a 50/50 split (which is why my 1509 stays in the shed most of the time). 

I like casting and fiddling with all of these fishing rods. My friends loomis/lami 1502 protoype seemed the easiest to cast and too hold. 

Best of luck!

Tom


----------



## Tommy

Very well put Tom.

It really is all about finding the rod that works best for your combination of technique and power. For fishing I don't personally like overly stiff heavers, it makes throwing 8nbait cumbersome and at times painful... . For me the Beach excells in this area due to the softer tip and progressive power design.

Try as many as possible then buy the one that works best for you.

Tommy


----------



## ffemtreed

When I tried out the beach and big beach I was able to cast them fairly well. My problem with them was that unless I was putting everything I had into every cast the rod didn't seem happy with me. So if I was just going for pure distance than I could handle the beachs, but in reality most of the time when I am fishing I am not trying to bomb it out there 200 yards on every cast. 

When I am on the beach fishing I can outcast most people I am fishing with, I would consider myself an above average caster for the most part. I never went out on the field and measured or anything like that. I live close enough to the water that my practice time is spent tossing bait into the drink. 

I guess I worded my other post wrong when I said I hated the beach rods, I should have said they don't fit my fishing style well. To me it comes down to a cost benefit factor, sure that extra 10 or 20 yards might be really nice somedays but 95% of the time the fish are within easy casting range for me. So it doesn't make sense to spend a lot of money on a rod that i am not going to use often. Maybe in a couple years when I have a full fleet of everyday rods i'll have some extra money and I will purchase a specialty distance rod for that 5% of the time when I really want to bomb it out there.


----------



## Furball

Ffemtreed, I see your point. In that situation you may want to go with something like a loomis 1448 or even the TICA. It won't outcast the other heavers with 8 and bait but it will get it out there 80 yards or so and it is a pleasure to hold and to fight a fish with. 

Tommy - I also found the Beach to be easier on my shoulder but it is also the only rod I cast that almost knocked me off my feet (which says something about its power). I was fiddling with an OTG cast when I casted with my feet too close together and I put the power on too early. I was impressed by the rod and dismayed at my lack of casting technique. :redface:

Tom


----------



## Eagle Claw

*WR Nitro vs. RS 1569*

I have an AS 1507 spinner I use for around 5n'Bait. I'd like something heavier with a sweet spot of about 8n'Bait. I want to build it as a spinner and prefer 50/50 split. How do these two blanks compare? The reel will very likely be a Daiwa 6000T.

Wayne F. are you the fellow who built rods for Hatteras Outfitters?

--------------------------------------------

EC


----------



## wayne fowlkes

Yes I have built rods for Hatteras Outfitters & I still build for them. as for the blanks the 1569 blank should do what you want it to do with no problems. if you are interested in me building the rod let me know. I am sorry that it took me this long to get back to you. I am very busy in the shop & I do not have time to be on the PC.
Wayne


----------



## ReelinRod

Eagle Claw said:


> I have an AS 1507 spinner I use for around 5n'Bait. I'd like something heavier with a sweet spot of about 8n'Bait. I want to build it as a spinner and prefer 50/50 split. How do these two blanks compare? The reel will very likely be a Daiwa 6000T.


Sounds like we think alike.

I too have an AS 1507 spinner, it's rung with Fuji Lowriders and has a Basia on it. It is very light and is my go-to stick in the Jersey fishing tournaments where being able to place bloodworms and small chunks 500 feet from the beach can be the difference between scoring points and an out and out skunk.

My 7+oz rod is a RS 1569 (although it's cut to 12'-6" from the butt) with Fuji Lowriders and a 6000T. Both rods were built with the same butt length and feel about the same up to the hit with a 150gm lead. The 1507 of course bends deeper into the butt and wants the hit a little bit later. 

The 1569 shines with 7 & 8 ounces and a big chunk. I spool the 6000T with Sufix 30lb braid and use a 80lb braid casting leader. This set-up really fights fish well too. Besides many bass over 40" I have caught Brown Sharks to 5-1/2 feet on it and whupped 'em quick.


----------



## Eagle Claw

Wayne:

No need to apologize, I'm not surprised you're busy. I get a little curious about people who have the time to make a dozen posts a day. I personally own and have seen other examples of your work, excellent! 

-------------------------------------------------------------------
Sarge:

I use my 1507 for nearly the same purpose but I haven't broken 500' with a baited rig yet. That blank really shines with 5+ oz. Thanks for the info on the 1569. I want to build a big spinning heaver for the same purpose, Brown sharks at night in S. Jersey.

I agree about cutting the length a little. I have a Breakaway 150H (Allstar 1509) which is uncut at 13'-2" and have combared it to a rented Lami 1502 that was cut at the tip ending up about a foot shorter than the 1509. The Lami didn't have the top end of the AS but was quite a bit easier to cast 8n'Bait with. It would probably have been easier to fight a nice Cobia with too. 

I plan to go with either a 1502 or Fusion for a conventional point rod.


* What I'm hoping for is some info from someone who has compared head to head or is familiar with both the Wheeler Nitro and the RS 1569.

----------------------------------------------------------

EC


----------

